# What film or TV shoe would you like to see remade.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

With the recent Robocop being remade plus countless other remakes already made i.e. Starsky and Hutch, superman, planet of the apes and so on. What remake would you like to see made and why.
I would like to see a remake of the Six Million Dollar man with all the latest special effects and a good plot I think it could be awesome.  

So what would you like to see remade then?


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Bullitt, there is nobody cool enough to play Frank though!

I would have liked them to make a sequel to Master and Commander, I'm sure one was rumoured years back..


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh god the list could be endless

UFO
Streethawk
Hardcastle and McCormick
Where Eagles Dare
Space 1999
Captain Scarlet
I could go on like this all day so will stop at that list :lol:


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

I only know one of those films^ :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Oh god the list could be endless
> 
> UFO
> Streethawk
> ...


That is some list
I would like to see a remake of where Eagles dare too but who could play the leading role, the one famously made by Richard Burton?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Time Team. Boo yah!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Xploit said:


> I only know one of those films^ :lol:


Where Eagles Dare is the only film
UFO was a 70's tv show with Ed Straker
Captain Scarlet was a kids puppet show in the 60's/70's
Hardcastle and McCormick was an 80's tv show
Space1999 was an 80's tv show.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Oh god the list could be endless
> 
> UFO
> Streethawk
> ...


Class selection there muzz :thumb: Love to see remixes of Space 1999 and UFO, i remember i had the annuals and the Eagle toy. 
I'd add Blakes 7 to that list


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Streethawk remake gas so much potential


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Airwolf








H R Pufnstuf








Banana Splits








Miami Vice (tv series not rubbish Colin Farrell film)








The Professionals








CHiPs








BJ and the Bear








The Fall Guy















Flash Gordon (tv series not the film)








Flash Gordon (film not the tv series)








Battle Of The Planets








Monkey Magic


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

What's a "tv shoe"? 

But would like too see maybe a remake of the dirty Harry movies or similar


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Jdm boy said:


> What's a "tv shoe"?


You mean you have never seen a TV shoe before?


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Eldorado for me. Or at least to be able to source the original ones somehow. They are impossible to find!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree110% with Gheezer, and the one film that REALLY shouldn't be remade is Bullet!!  they would probably pick some lightweight plastic actor to play Frank, and spoil the entire film by using modern day cars that to be honest wouldn't be up to the job!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is the problem, for me most of the appeal of the films i like is the style/era that they were filmed.

Take the Good the Bad & the Ugly, it just couldn't be remade, the whole feel of the film, the actors, the drawn out scenes...

I also like a lot of old horror films, zombie films etc. Films like Reanimator, From Beyond, Brain Dead, Bad Taste (Peter Jackson at his best! lol!) and so on would lose their appeal.

Saying that, i did like the remake of Texas Chainsaw massacre, it kept that dirty almost seedy feel of the original very well. Almost like it could have been a snuff movie.

Actually, I've changed my mind typing this, i reckon The Hidden will be a great remake if done well. What can be better than an Alien using humans as a host while on a rampage of stealing fast cars, crime and women!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Shiny said:


> This is the problem, for me most of the appeal of the films i like is the style/era that they were filmed.
> 
> Take the Good the Bad & the Ugly, it just couldn't be remade, the whole feel of the film, the actors, the drawn out scenes...
> 
> ...


Yeah, i agree Lloyd. Here's one for ya..:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Smokey and the Bandit, modern day cars and modern day roads will be different.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I forgot Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, The wraith as well modern day one.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Videodrome... great film!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The Waltons
Little House on the Prairie

(just give them a bit of a twist, and either make them more 'adult' <ahem!>....or introduce a psychotic mass murderer into 'em)

:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kickboxer, Bloodsport and Double team for me.


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

On the Buses, and Love thy Neighbour.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh No, It's Selwyn Froggitt!
George And Mildred
Robins Nest
Man About The House
Up The Elephant And Round The Castle
Only When I Laugh
Bread
Butterflies


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GarveyVW said:


> Oh No, It's Selwyn Froggitt!
> George And Mildred
> Robins Nest
> Man About The House
> ...


Reminds me of my childhood:thumb:


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Battle Of The Planets


Already been remade last year, called Gatchaman Crowds (Gatchaman being the original Japanese title of Battle of The Planets).


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

So many old and brilliant programmes that simply couldn't be re made, lack of talented actors, PC brigade would have fits (Alf Garnet) for instance, humour has changed, lack of brilliant writers, to many product placements, so many reasons the old stuff should remain just that, so many great memories "for us old gits" that youngsters simply wouldn't "get" and that's NOT a dig at the young uns on here!! 

Saying that, a LOT of the plastic American shows are easy to update, and many would benefit from it, "KIT" for instance less Hasslehoff  the list is endless, they have done a fantastic job with the "Trek" stuff,


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Great Escape, but this time Steve McQueen clears the jump.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Jo 90
Stingray
6 Million Dollar Man
The Bionic Woman
The Professionals
and the original Kung Fu series with David Carradine
Oh and of course..

Hong Kong Phooey! The theme tune would go straight to number 1 if is was covered with some attitude by Limp Bizkit or similar!:thumb:

Ben


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Crystal Maze


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Howard's Way anyone?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Method Man said:


> Howard's Way anyone?


PLEASE stop being so sad!!!! :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Method Man said:


> Howard's Way anyone?


You what !! :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Method Man said:


> Howard's Way anyone?


Only good thing was the GTA V6 Turbo


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Only good thing was the GTA V6 Turbo


Oh No:wall: even the GTA was a bit pants:lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know about remake but I really wish they had made more episodes of Faulty Towers. I remake would bd horrific though!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Method Man said:


> Howard's Way anyone?


I got the boxed set for Christmas. An awesome 80s' series. :thumb:


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

id_doug said:


> I don't know about remake but I really wish they had made more episodes of Faulty Towers. I remake would bd horrific though!


FT is an all-time classic. They didn't make many episodes at all iirc. Painfully funny and brilliant characters.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (May 31, 2012)

Heroes - first series was immense (then it went downhill)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (May 31, 2012)

Oh wait - they are 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/heroes-reborn-sci-fi-show-confirmed-3175527


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

I agree with the Original poster. The six million dollar man would deffo be a great remake.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Denzle said:


> I agree with the Original poster. The six million dollar man would deffo be a great remake.


:thumb:


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

I would like to see a modern version of "All in the Family". A really wonderful cast with great writing.


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

As I am a sad comic book geek I'd like to see Ghost rider remade - Nicholas cage was just dreadful, also to tie in to the marvel cinematic universe & maybe 'pop in' on Avengers.

Also not really a remake but the way deadpool was portrayed in wolverine origins boiled my pi$$ although they are working on that... Slowly.

Sorry geek rant over.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Kickboxer, it has a van in there when taking the guy too the hospital :lol:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Bucky O'Hare
Jonny Quest 
Thundercats


----------

